
Workplace by Facebook - yarapavan
https://www.workplace.com/
======
yarapavan
Workplace is a dedicated and secure space for companies to connect,
communicate and collaborate. Organisations of all sizes can use familiar
Facebook features such as News Feed, groups, messages and events to get things
done.

Communication features:

\- Live video streaming

\- Voice and video calls (desktop and mobile)

\- Workplace and Work Chat apps (iOS/Android)

Productivity features:

\- Unlimited file, photo and video storage

\- Unlimited team and project groups

\- Integration with file storage providers

\- Desktop Notifier for Windows

\- Secure collaboration between companies

\- Directory of pre-built integrations

